# Most Dangerous Steroid??



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Vote and give some reasons why......personal reasons from experiance are best.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 14, 2005)

due to my limited experience i had to go with dbol, i seem to get gyno from just looking at the shit, on my last cycle it sent my BP through the roof (although its debatable to whether dbol was the sole cause, but it certainly made a large contribution), it also gives me awful edema, esp on my face, seriously it ain't even funny, the skin on my face is proper stretched now, i might have to try and get something for that, and if this is what it is doing to my skin and nipples i wouldn't like to even imagine the potential damage it could cause to my liver and other internal organs, you also get a massive loss of strength (and weight, although mostly water) when you come off, which is rather depressing


----------



## redspy (Dec 14, 2005)

I wouldn't use the term dangerous, but I think oral winny is the most problematic in my experience.  It addition to 17aa toxicity it had a negative impact on my joint health and supressed my HDL for a considerable time after usage.  In future I'll never use orals, with the exception of Proviron.  I'll use prop as a cycle kickstart.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 14, 2005)

why avoid all oral steroids redspy? you wouldn't even run things like OT and var?


----------



## redspy (Dec 14, 2005)

Just a personal preference.  Dbol gives me major headaches, winny screws up my lipids, var isn't very cost effective IMO.  I prefer injecting prop EOD rather than popping pills throughout the day.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 14, 2005)

ANADROL. It's the most toxic anabolic to the liver. Also can causes a lot of water retention resulting in a higher B/P. Just all around bad for the body. 

Wonder how toxic it would be if done like D-bol, lets say 25-40 mgs a day. Probably gains would be shit to at that dose. That's why they say Mg for Mg D-bol is the stronger of the two.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd probably vote for cheque drops, never used it though.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

I have done every steroid under the sun and nothing made me feel like death compaired to Halotestin.


----------



## brogers (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't know enough about halo to vote for it, but from what I have heard it's nasty.

That said, I voted winstrol because it is so popular, it makes it even more dangerous.  So many idiots think a cycle of winny-only will "cut them up" so they use it and in the process nuke their cholesterol for months.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 14, 2005)

I look to things with a reputation like cheque drops and to a lesser extent halo, as a possible problem because I'd probably mash some guys face in.

Something that may take months to kill you, only an idiot would make them dangerous. I guess there are some of those out there though.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I'd probably vote for* cheque drops*, never used it though.


what is this??


----------



## brogers (Dec 14, 2005)

I think it is a powerlifter's/fighter's drug that is a pure androgen.  Supposedly it makes you pissed as hell.

And I think it's horribly liver toxic, but someone more informed will elaborate I'm sure.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah, a famous boxing drug of choice. One of the doctors on the boards said if he didn't get under a bar within a few minutes, he would likely either start biting tires on cars or beating the shit out of someone.

I dont believe anyone uses it for more than 2 weeks straight, but that might even be pushing it for some depending on the dose/reasons used.

My longest stint on anadrol was something over 25 days @ 200mg a day, halo or cheque drops would not be used that long. Anadrol is not all that dangerous by comparison IMO. I had my blood work done, and while I discovered I needed to get off of it and not run it that high again (for more than a week perhaps), I wasn't near death.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 15, 2005)

im not gona vote cause i dont as much as all you, but rom what i can tell anadrol has nasty sides but sick gains in strength


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 15, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I'd probably vote for cheque drops, never used it though.


weird I didn't even think of Halo. But cheque drops I've never heard of.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 15, 2005)

Halo is supposed to be bad for you....but cheque drops are suppoed to be HORRIBLE for you....like 4-5 days on cheque drops is as hard on the liver as a 4 weeks of Dbol....what I hear anyways.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2005)

Guy on another board said he ran cheque drops, 55ml over the course of 8 weeks and turned yellow.

I never turned yellow on anadrol even though I eventually got the itching, and had liver values 25% over normal on heavy liver assist herbal supplementation.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah I read about that Mudge....I have liver values a bit higher then nornal, but no itching or yellow....I hear high protein intake can cause them to be elevated anyways. I haven't had blood work done in 6 months so I'll be doing it again soon...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2005)

I know someone with a fatty liver who has naturally high values. Her mother didn't drink, and died of liver cirrhosis in her mid 60s.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 15, 2005)

Total Cholesterol 171
HDL 25
LDL 107

AST 111
ALT 156

this was as of 01/08/2005 after being on test E and deca for a month

I have not done it since. I am going to get more blood work soon to compare since I have not been taking crap....may start being more regular with my milk thistle and stop drinking all together....I drink casually now once a week, sometimes twice.


----------



## ag-guys (Dec 16, 2005)

My research has shown Anadrol to be the only AAS to be directly linked to cancer.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 16, 2005)

ag-guys said:
			
		

> My research has shown Anadrol to be the only AAS to be directly linked to cancer.
> 
> AG
> www.ag-guys.com


isn't that like only 1 case, that the guy used it for 8-9 months or something?

for those of use running orals for 4-6 weeks at a time, surely we have nothing major to worry about


----------



## brogers (Dec 16, 2005)

Whats the reasoning behind voting testosterone?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 16, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Whats the reasoning behind voting testosterone?



Must be a womans vote....maybe she had a lethal case of "southern swelling"


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2005)

Steroids by playing with hormones, can feed cancer. So what does "directly linked to cancer" mean exactly, because you are being a bit vague.

You could lead tamoxifen to cancer, because being a cancer related drug, it is "linked to cancer." For that matter sunlight is "linked to cancer," as in causing it to be more specific.


----------



## The big guy (Dec 17, 2005)

With out a doubt its Winny in oral or injectable form, that stuff ruins your chlorestrol levels and its take a while for them to come back even using supps, which in my book is the worst because now your talking heart and artery problems now and down the road and the oral form of is a little worse because now you also have internal issues. (liver, kidneys). I know from use of it and I used Anadrol shit loads of time at high doses 100 to 200 mgs a day for 10 weeks and never had the problems I had with winny.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 17, 2005)

The big guy said:
			
		

> With out a doubt its Winny in oral or injectable form, that stuff ruins your chlorestrol levels and its take a while for them to come back even using supps, which in my book is the worst because now your talking heart and artery problems now and down the road and the oral form of is a little worse because now you also have internal issues. (liver, kidneys). I know from use of it and I used Anadrol shit loads of time at high doses 100 to 200 mgs a day for 10 weeks and never had the problems I had with winny.


Are you still using Winny?


----------



## The big guy (Dec 17, 2005)

Hell fucking no, that shit ruined my levels 14 hdl and 295 ldl never again and that was the injectable. Thats asking for a clog..lol


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 17, 2005)

The big guy said:
			
		

> Hell fucking no, that shit ruined my levels 14 hdl and 295 ldl never again and that was the injectable. Thats asking for a clog..lol


that's what i figured. 

As for the Hdl and ldl, I told you to take more olive oil and cut the egg yokes down from 3 doz a day to 3 a day.....


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2005)

Egg yolks cooked in iron can affect your cholesterol, otherwise they wont have much effect at all.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Egg yolks cooked in iron can affect your cholesterol, otherwise they wont have much effect at all.



are you saying cooking my eggs in my cast iron skillet isn't good for me? I use olive oil to cook them.


----------



## The big guy (Dec 17, 2005)

I take flax and niacin and put back nicely, 188, hdl 51 and ldl 137. Not bad usually its a little lower but I go for my next blood work Thurs..


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> are you saying cooking my eggs in my cast iron skillet isn't good for me? I use olive oil to cook them.



Yes, exactly. Cooking your eggs in iron can make the cholesterol become dietary cholesterol, otherwise eggs are quite safe. I use a teflon coated pan so I'm not concerned, plus its aluminum (which can cause alzheimers).


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 17, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yes, exactly. Cooking your eggs in iron can make the cholesterol become dietary cholesterol, otherwise eggs are quite safe. I use a teflon coated pan so I'm not concerned, plus its aluminum (which can cause alzheimers).


Well isn't that something. I'm looking out my window the other day and see mudge thru his kitchen window turning over eggs. I have a hard time with what i think i'm seeing. So i get out the binoc and see him using a teflon pan and turning the eggs over with a steel spatula. I just laughed and thought of something to buy him for Xmas. A new teflon pan with a teflon spatula. 


Tough


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yes, exactly. Cooking your eggs in iron can make the cholesterol become dietary cholesterol, otherwise eggs are quite safe. I use a teflon coated pan so I'm not concerned, plus its aluminum (which can cause alzheimers).



how did you find this out? I do not understand how the surface you cook on effects the foods nutritional value. When you mention something being aluminum and getting alzheimers what are you talking about? The skillet is 100% cast iron. It weighs like 10lbs.


----------



## brogers (Dec 18, 2005)

If you aren't eating aluminum I don't think you have to worry about Alzheimer's, no?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 5, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> how did you find this out? I do not understand how the surface you cook on effects the foods nutritional value. When you mention something being aluminum and getting alzheimers what are you talking about? The skillet is 100% cast iron. It weighs like 10lbs.



YES I am quoting myself.....but I did some research and the only negative I can see from cooking in cast iron is it adds a small amount of iron to your daily food intake....a full grown male only needs like 18mg per day....so I guess that is the only downside.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2006)

Aluminum is believed to lead to memory loss and possible alzheimers, thats what I mean, because many of us cook in aluminum (so the idea here is not to scrape your pot to death).



> Ideally you separate the yolks should be consumed raw as the heat will damage many of the highly perishable nutrients in the yolk. Additionally the yolk has cholesterol that can be oxidized with high temperatures, especially when it is contact with the iron present in the whites and cooked as in scrambled eggs.
> 
> I know, I can hear more than half of you screaming, well what about coming down with salmonella?
> 
> Well for the most part that is a non-issue, especially if you are consuming eggs from healthy chickens. If you are healthy, even if the egg has salmonella it won't cause a problem. Usually the worse that could happen to you would be a case of loose stools or diarrhea that is easily resolved with taking a high quality good bacteria product every hour until you are better.



http://www.mercola.com/2002/jul/3/infants_eggs.htm

I stand semi-corrected on this one. The source is Mercola, and some say he is a quack, do your own DD on that one.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 5, 2006)

TOM I've been eating eggs lately, in tortillas (I'm sure you know what those are where you live), with cheese, I need to get salsa but I keep forgetting 

Teflon coated skillet, plastic or teflon spatula (fuck if I know right? It works  ).


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> ANADROL. It's the most toxic anabolic to the liver.



that was my vote, but I have never used any.


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 6, 2006)

I thought halotestin and cheque drops were the same substance??


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 6, 2006)

The most dangerous is your own testosterone when it shuts down from to much gear.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2006)

I guess it would be between winstrol and halo


----------



## Mudge (Jan 29, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> I thought halotestin and cheque drops were the same substance??



Nope. Halo has human use, cheque drops legally do not.


----------



## FullGo (Feb 23, 2006)

i voted for drol just because its so toxic to the liver. but never really had any problems from any of those on the list. cant comment on halo


----------



## ZorroAzul (Feb 24, 2006)

Holy crap guys!!

I didn't know "Cheque Drops", but I googled it and I DO KNOW "Mibolerone"

That is insane, talk about law of diminishing returns!!  nobody needs to risk that much for a bit of muscle.. anyone who thinks they do should instead spend the money in a psychologist to treat the obvious "Bigorexia" derived from inferiority complex....

Life is too good to throw away like that!


----------



## Stu (Feb 24, 2006)

people dont use it to build muscle, it used for agression


----------



## Super Hulk (Feb 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> what is this??



Did you ever have the urge to pee on fire hydrants?
Some of those are made for animals ya know ?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 25, 2006)

FullGo said:
			
		

> i voted for drol just because its so toxic to the liver. but never really had any problems from any of those on the list. cant comment on halo



I do just fine on drol, just can't run it at 200mg for over a month without liver values going up.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 25, 2006)

Why did someone vote for EQ?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 1, 2006)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Why did someone vote for EQ?



Good question....maybe they voted for that because the side effect they got was no muscles gains from it? EQ is weak and not meant to be ran alone...I don't see why someone would not choose to run Deca instead.


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 3, 2006)

I voted for anadrol.. terrible side effects and so not worth it.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 3, 2006)

I LOVE IT, it doesn't give me the lethargy or inability to eat like some people. I feel like fucking Superman on drol. I feel like Mike Tyson during his world renowned speech on his impregnable defense and impeccable style.


----------



## mainyboi (Mar 4, 2006)

alrite mate have you done the little pink dianabol tabs if you have wots the side efects and should i take them at 18


----------



## adrenaline (Mar 4, 2006)

mainyboi said:
			
		

> alrite mate have you done the little pink dianabol tabs if you have wots the side efects and should i take them at 18



You should not be doing steroids at all if you are 18... ya don't need to. Wait *at least* 3 more years.


----------



## TheDarkness6989 (Mar 10, 2006)

Roids are for people that need an unfair advantage go all natrual and your actuallly acomplishing something.


----------



## ag-guys (Mar 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Vote and give some reasons why......personal reasons from experiance are best.



Can I do a write in vote for cheque drops?

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

TheDarkness6989 said:
			
		

> Roids are for people that need an unfair advantage go all natrual and your actuallly acomplishing something.


mwahahahahaahahahahahaah


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

dont listen to him guys roids are great





the author of this post does not condone the use of any illicit drugs


----------



## luke69duke69 (Apr 14, 2006)

personal observation, I'd almost have to tie anadrol and halotestin.  I've only taken dbol and test and definitely had worse sides with the dbol.  Test never bothered my one bit other than getting random hard ons in suits at work around weeks 4 and 5.  Nothing like feeling like an 8th grader sitting at my desk at work waiting to take lunch because I can't get out of my cubicle without getting noticed


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 14, 2006)

that can be pretty dangerouse ,,u could get some guy like chuck norris bending over to pick up a box then when he turns around he see,s u with a rager,,,,what happens next???????????????????? KABAM!!!!!  BAM BAM BOING RATAATATTATA BAM BAM BOING BAM SLAM CRASH BANG BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guthixfed (Jun 30, 2011)

when I ate egg yolks with my eggs I got insanely bad pinching sensations up and down my arms cut the yolks out and ... boom problem soolved   bulking season is always hard on the body i guess


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jun 30, 2011)

Halo b/c it'll make you wanna kill people!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 30, 2011)

I know this thread is old, But I would Nominate DNP, and Methyl tren as being pretty damn dangerous.


----------



## SFW (Jun 30, 2011)

tren. being retarded strong and sleep deprived make for some fucked up situations. ive literally fucked up entire rooms, tasmanian devil style, smashing computers and splintering oak dinner tables.


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 30, 2011)

from what i have read it seems like mg for mg or mcg for mcg Methyltrienolone could be the most liver toxic


----------



## BigBird (Jun 30, 2011)

Oral would have to be Cheque drops (Mibolerone).

Injectable is probably Tren.


----------



## GMO (Jun 30, 2011)

The most dangerous steroid is the one used by someone who has not done any research, is too young or too dumb...


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> The most dangerous steroid is the one used by someone who has not done any research, is too young or too dumb...



Couldn't agree more. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## yerg (Jul 24, 2011)

trenbolone for me. the sweats at night.. anxiety.
ive used halo and anadrol. but tren has the worst sides for me
Methyltrienolone should be on that list....


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 24, 2011)

ANADROL

Acne
High BP
Gyno
Death... lol


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 24, 2011)

There are no benefits derived from Halotestin that can't be found somewhere else with out the psychotic personality change.

real A50 will rip your guts out.

Equipoise sucks if your prone to hairloss.


----------



## AnabolicAgent (Aug 9, 2011)

Mavrik said:


> There are no benefits derived from Halotestin that can't be found somewhere else with out the psychotic personality change.
> 
> real A50 will rip your guts out.
> 
> Equipoise sucks if your prone to hairloss.


 

This dude has taken real Anadrol, he knows whats up. I ran 50mg for about a week and then ramped up to 100mg for almost a week. I got so sick, throwing up, stomach cramps, feeling like total shit. I could not handle anadrol at all. It put about 15lbs water on me in record time. Your blood pressure is so high you cant even walk around without getting winded.  I was on the green octagons I call them green giants.

So my vote goes to anadrol, but I have never tried halotestin.


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 18, 2011)

I said halotestin because it's so damn addictive.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 18, 2011)

Is halotestin chemically addictive, or do you just get addicted to the ridiculous aggression and strength gains? 

I mean test isn't addictive, but technically it is cause nobody ever does just 1 cycle


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 18, 2011)

^^^^ I like to eat chocolate, am I addicted?


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 18, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Is halotestin chemically addictive, or do you just get addicted to the ridiculous aggression and strength gains?
> 
> I mean test isn't addictive, but technically it is cause nobody ever does just 1 cycle



I think its psychological because you miss it when it's gone. I mean you can feel it so well and makes your workouts perfect.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 18, 2011)

Dbol has been known to have a positive effect on dopamine. So when you go off of it I could understand wanting that feeling back.


----------

